# Hanne Wolharn (alias Senta Lemke) nackt aus GZSZ gesucht



## hyneria (30 Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach Hanne Wolharn aus den Anfängen von GZSZ. Sie hat damals nackt in einem See gebadet. Da jetzt schon vermehrt alte GZSZ-Videos gepostet wurden, vielleicht hat Sie ja jemand von Euch?


Danke!


----------

